# CI Motorhome Carioca 656 charging panel



## 117518 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi All,

We have just bought a used Carioca 656 but it has come with no instruction on what the indicator lights mean on the charging panel above the door (MOD NE101C3).

Does anyone have a link where I can download info about this or for that matter anything about the carioca van

Cheers

Ian


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Photo could help!
Richard


----------



## olive (Feb 5, 2008)

Is this the one?

I will now try to add a picture. If I fail it's because I find this website very confusing


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I have a CI with a control panel made by http://www.nordelettronicagroup.com/eng/
Their website is currently under construction but there are some contacts
Hope that helps!
Richard


----------



## 117518 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks Olive, the picture is the one that I have, is their any more info other than that attached?

Cheers Richard for the link

Ian


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Ian,
If you speak to Steve Smith at Autotrail (01472 571000), he will send you a PDF of the user manual for your control panel.
Gerry


----------



## 117518 (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks Gerry, will do

Ian


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ian

Looking at Olives picture of the control panel

Button A is to turn the interior lights on/off
Button B is for the awning light on/off
Button C is to turn the water pump on/off
The first row of lights (on the left) indicates the amount of charge in the leisure battery
The second row of lights (on the right) indicates the amount of water onboard
By pressing button D once it will light the two rows of lights + the light above the left hand row this will tell you as above 
By pressing it twice will tell you the amount of water & the state of charge on the cab battery
The light above button D comes on when you are on electric
The light to the left of this comes on when the waste tank is full

Hope this helps

Regards
R/M


----------



## 117518 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi All,

Went out to play with my new found knowledge only to find that I had fell at the first hurdle!!

The one that Olive posted and I said was the same as mine is not quite accurate 

The one I actually have is pictured, Thanks R/M for the info, sorry for misleading you after you took the time and effort of typing.

Its the function of the test button and what the icons mean that I can't grasp (senior moment and all that)

Ian


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ian

The functions of the test button are the same as for button D on our previous post i.e
Press once will light the two rows of lights one row (left hand) for battery charge remaining the other row (right hand) for the amount of onboard water remaining the bottom light is red ( discharged battery or empty water) the other 3 lights are green showing, depending how many of the lights are lit the amount of charge or water remaining.
Press twice and it will show the water as above but the battery level will be for the cab battery instead of the leisure battery
The two lights above the left hand row tell you which battery (leisure or cab) you are testing.

Hope this helps

R/M


----------

